# Toronto area - Bass Pro clearance



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks for the update Stash :thumb:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Good deal on the Axis and ACCs! Stash, what size of ACCs do you have? (Any 3-39 or 3-28?)


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Good deals! You have a PM Stash.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

hoody: There are 2 boxes (of 6) 3-39 as of tonight (Monday). No 3-28.

If you want any, let me know and I'll put them on "hold". I'm in next on Wednesday - no promises if anyone gets to them before me... 

Moparmatty: PM answered. 2 boxes of Maxima 250s on hold for you.

pinto: Got your FMJs on hold, see you Wed, night.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Stash said:


> hoody: There are 2 boxes (of 6) 3-39 as of tonight (Monday). No 3-28.
> 
> If you want any, let me know and I'll put them on "hold". I'm in next on Wednesday - no promises if anyone gets to them before me...
> 
> ...


Thanks bud :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumb::thumb: for Stash


----------

